# Book forums names



## Anamatar IV (Jun 3, 2003)

I find the names of the book forums very boring. Every Tolkien site I've ever been to has had the Hobbit, Lord of the Rings, and the Silmarillion as the names.

So I'm suggesting having them be named after the most memorable line in the book:

The Hobbit--In a hole in the ground there lived a Hobbit...

LotR--One ring to rule them all...

The Silm--There was Eru, the One...

(Shush if you know where I got these names!) Err, might I add from a perfectly legal and non-plagiarising place...


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 3, 2003)

If you followed the trend of the other two, the LotR one would have to be "When Mr. Bilbo Baggins of Bag End announced that he would shortly be celebrating his eleventy-first birthday with a party of special magnificence..."


----------



## Ancalagon (Jun 3, 2003)

What is this? You speak of change! I fear change, it makes me feel...uncomfortable

Otherwise, yes you could do that, but then again, as it is discussing the books, it is somewhat more Tolkienesque to have the titles themselves.


----------



## Confusticated (Jun 3, 2003)

How about "Unfinished Tales & The History of Middle-earth" as has been suggested several times.


You got those names from the books. Do you think us idiots?


----------



## Beleg (Jun 4, 2003)

I think the names are okay. No need to change them.


----------



## Aulë (Jun 4, 2003)

Why change a system that works?
The forum names shouldn't be there to entertain: they're there to direct people to the correct area to post.
If you do things such as that, certain people may become lost and confused...


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 4, 2003)

I think they're fine as they are..
But Nóm has a good point.. There is no section for UT only..
But do you think it would be better for UT to have its own forum, or for UT and HoME to be in the same forum?


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Jun 4, 2003)

Same forum . . . I don't think there is enough interest in either book alone to merit an entire forum. But then again, I have been rather un-hasty and haven't looked at that forum in a long, long time.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jun 4, 2003)

Well, UT threads tend to pop up in both the HoMe section and the Other Works of Tolkien section, so I think officially making the HoMe section also the home (no pun intended) of UT would clarify things a bit. Besides, UT is essentially part of the HoMe, it just isn't called such.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jun 4, 2003)

I agree, the HoMe section should probably be renamed to indicate that UT discussions are welcome there too.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 4, 2003)

I already moved all UT-related threads from 'Other Works of J.R.R. Tolkien' to the HoME forum. So the name could be changed to 'Unfinished Tales and the HoME'. I think the Other Works section should be mostly for non-ME related works.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 4, 2003)

Good job!
Sounds great. After all, there are very many works by JRRT that do not pertain to Arda at all..


----------



## Beorn (Jun 17, 2003)

Changed the name....


----------

